# Greece / Turkey



## mmenezes (Mar 12, 2002)

Hello,
I''m relatively new to sailing - 2 years - and I''ve decided to test my family before I venture in buying a boat. Therefore I''m chartering a 38'' in June for a week in Gocek, Turkey with some friends (4 couples in two boats.
After a little benchmarking between The Moorings and Sunsail I''ve chosen the latter.
Of course its to late to change, but does anyone care to add his/her experience with those 2 companies?
Thanks in advance.
Manuel


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charter directly from Owner:
http://users.otenet.gr/~sailwus/index2.htm


----------

